# Ahhhhh i'm in big trouble!! please help me with my ratt



## eolhC (Apr 22, 2007)

Today is 22rd of arpil and i cleaned my "male" rats out! I supposibly bought two more dumbo males from Pets at Home in Taunton (Somerset) in March or the end of Feb. I simply bought them because I previously I had 2 husky brothers but one of them died through infection which was pneumonia but amazingly the other male (Jeff) survived but was alone so i bought him 2 dumbo friends as I said. and for the last couple of weeks i have actually been wondering why their testicles arent becoming visible and their not becoming well male rattish and yeah i know its my niave fault that i didnt do anything about my wonders but if you were told that you have 2 males from a "trained" rat sexer then you would believe it?! Anyway for the last couple of days i realise my blue dumbo (Gordan) suddenly was looking rather round and "his" nipples we're showing. so today while cleaning out my mum helped me and she has been keeping rats since she was younger than me (15) so she obviously knows that he/she is pregnant but my other dumbo is starting to look round and nipples again are showing. So this is where i need my brain to swell with information about having rat kittens. Another huge problem is that when i bought them they were only 6 wks!! but for females they are quite big so i dont know whether to believe they are that young but still i really dont want to risk their lives or the babies! So pleaseeee help me and if anyone wants some rats let me know!! They're husky cross dumbo! Sorry for the essay but i am realllllyyy worried about this! so pleasee help me! Thanks Chloe


----------



## LizLovesRats5 (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Ahhhhh i'm in big trouble!! please help me with my*

I'm sorry about your situation. Unfortunately, I too learned the woes of pet store sexing mistakes first hand when my dwarf hamster gave birth to six babies one morning last summer. 

It does sound like both your females are pregnant. First, you need put the two suspected females into a seperate cage in case they give birth. If you don't seperate them before they give birth they could very well get pregnant again right after the kittens are born. 

As for what to do with the babies, it sounds like you're going to need to contact a rat rescue in your area... where are you located? If you let the readers of this forum know where you are, try to point you in the right direction.

There's also a woman on this forum that has been posting litters on her myspace page, so hopefully she will help you with that as well.


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Ahhhhh i'm in big trouble!! please help me with my*

im in glasgow so im a bit far away for adoption, anyway you have at least 6 weeks to find homes. Id say get in touch with a local rescue and tell them your situation they may help if anything goes wrong. Contact your local rat vet and get some money aside incase there are difficuties. And then be cool!

The links below should be helpful and there are loads of expierienced rat Mums here who will support you (Im new to this). Check out the threads on this section this topic has come up recently 

http://www.ratlovers.org/articles/pregnant.html

http://www.pdsa.org.uk/petaidhospital.html


----------



## Sara_C (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Ahhhhh i'm in big trouble!! please help me with my*

Do you still have the pink receipt they gave you for your rats? It's very hard to mis-sex rats (male's testicles are HUGE), so you need to check to see if the member of staff wrote the sex on the receipt (i work for Pets at Home). Also check for the member of Staff's name on the scribe. You need to ring PAH up and tell them the name of the member of staff who sold you the rats, not only because this person clearly isn't good at sexing animals but also to prove that you bought the rats from there. They will take any babies off you (or they should do), poviding the fault lies with them.

If you have any questions, feel free to PM me


----------



## LizLovesRats5 (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Ahhhhh i'm in big trouble!! please help me with my*

Just because the pet store may be willing to take the babies, doesn't necessarily mean that's the best choice in this situation. If you could get a rescue to take them, then at least you can feel assured that the babies will be taken care of until they find good homes.


----------



## Sara_C (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Ahhhhh i'm in big trouble!! please help me with my*

Pets at Home has got charity status as well - they adopt out animals brought back to them, or animals from other rescues that are full. Pets at Home isn't like other pet stores in the US - all the animals are very well cared for, though of course a rescue is a good option too.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Ahhhhh i'm in big trouble!! please help me with my*

I've read stuff Sara has written about Pets at Home and I can vouch that it's not a normal pet shop. I agree that this sounds like the best course of action! I wish pet stores were that careing in the US D:


----------



## eolhC (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: Ahhhhh i'm in big trouble!! please help me with my*

Wowww thank you so much for all your help!! so impressed! Yeah my mum is contacting Pets at Home tomorrow (monday) because i thought Sunday the manager or who ever might not be in to make the decision to take on the ratties! and i think tomorrow im gonna also get my mum to phone up other pet stores to see if they will take some on because i dont think PAH would take on that many and lets face i could have 36 rats on my hands very soon!  Wow thanks again to everyone who posted a reply i litterally signed up a few hours ago and left it to go to my grandparents and then boom all this advise! Anyway because i dont know when jeff pregnated them all i dont really know how far along they are so could someone tell me please what the signs are for when they are going to pop? obviously i can guess like would they make nests and stuff because thats what my dogs and hamsters did. By the way Jeff is securely away in his own bachelor pad now! I think for a rat rescue centre i think that might be my last resort because i always think they are so crammed and i dont really want to add to it if i dont really have to! Also do i have to help the rats this side of birth like with nutrients (i had to do that with my dog - scambled egg and this powder stuff) i asked my mum and she said no but then again she was rat breeding in the 70/80's and they werent as informed those days. Oh another query what are they like when they have them do they mind about you touching them (unlike my hamsters) and the scent of you on the babies and all that? I think i'll leave it at that! Thanks again everyone! Chloe


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Ahhhhh i'm in big trouble!! please help me with my*

You can expect to see some change in your rat's shape, usually toward the end of gestation (sometimes not until the day before!). In some cases you can see the babies moving inside. You may also notice some behavioral changes in your rat. Some rats become more aggressive and territorial during pregnancy. This is suspected to be due to an increase in the hormone Oxytocin, which makes the rat's maternal instinct switch on.

Milk production takes a lot of fluids and nutrients from the mother's body, so it is important to increase the fat and protein in her diet before she gives birth and during the time she is nursing. A grain mix combined with a little dry kitten food (I prefer Wellness brand), makes a good daily feed for a lactating rat. Scrambled eggs make a much appreciated treat! If you notice any skin irritation, hair loss, or scratching, decrease the amount of protein by a small amount. Also, make certain that your rat has fresh water available at all times!

Stages of Birth-

Hormonal Impulses

Hormonal impulses will prompt a pregnant female to begin building nests days or even weeks before delivery. This varies and occasionally may not occur until the time of birth is quite close. She may even build, tear down and rebuild again and again until the nest suits her. Provide your expectant doe with appropriate nesting material. Paper towels are a good choice. Cloth can end up with holes and strings that can injure or even cause the death of a newborn.
Spotting Blood

When birth is impending there will be a bloody vaginal discharge. This occurs a day before, or the day of birth. Often, with spotting, a litter can be expected to arrive within a few hours. Excessive bleeding is not normal. If your doe shows heavy bleeding call your veterinarian immediately.

Labor/Contractions

Birth


http://ratguide.com/breeding/birth/labor_and_birth.php

http://www.ratlovers.org/articles/pregnant.html


Funny pic-
http://ratguide.com/breeding/figures/labor_and_birth_figure_1.php


----------



## eolhC (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: Ahhhhh i'm in big trouble!! please help me with my*

Ok thanks! One thing is with my fatter female who is very mellow and friendly doesnt seem to have that much movement inside and with the nipples all that has happened is that you can see them is that right or should they have milk that i can see? (like a pregnant dog etc). I cant remember if this question has been answered but is it ok to have two expecting females in a same cage? because i have got a spare cage but the problem is well space and its a tank which isnt good for their lungs and one of them has an iffy chest anyway (which she has had since i got her) and if i am correct means that it could be past down to the babies anyway and a tank could trigger it aswell or something? The tank is one of these 3 ft ones so thinking about it is might be alright for ventilation unless your not aloud to clean them out when they have them? 
Thanks again for the replies! Chloe


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Ahhhhh i'm in big trouble!! please help me with my*

http://ratguide.com/breeding/

http://ratguide.com/breeding/pregnancy/

http://ratguide.com/breeding/birth/

ratguide.com is LUFF <3


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Ahhhhh i'm in big trouble!! please help me with my*

click on the links they should be helpful, not sure bout the respiratory problem/enclosure situation


http://ratguide.com/breeding/pregnancy/determining_pregnancy.php

http://ratguide.com/breeding/figures/overt_gestational_changes_figure_1.php

When you realize your female rat is pregnant, you can help her prepare for a comfortable birth by giving her a nest-box and lots of soft bedding material. You may want to seperate her from other rats if she seems stressed (they usually prefer some privacy in a quiet location). Male rats will mate with the female almost immediately after she gives birth, which is very hard on the female's body while she is lactating. Also, non-lactating "aunts" may steal the babies from the nest, but cannot feed them. I feel it is best to remove any other rats from the cage/aquarium before the birth. An aquarium with a secure, vented lid makes the best home for both the mother and the babies.


----------



## eolhC (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: Ahhhhh i'm in big trouble!! please help me with my*

Ok thanks for the links will have a butchers in a sec! The only rats in the cage are two pregnant females. they are in a hugeeee cage suitable for 6-8 rats does that make any difference? and if one rat has babies before the other one will the one still expecting think that they are hers and steal the babies? When two of my dogs had litters at the same time they sort of shared the load between eachother do rats do this? Thank you for the help Chloe


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Ahhhhh i'm in big trouble!! please help me with my*

Is there any way you can section the cage in half and keep them apart?

Some rats will help, some rats will not, I wouldn't take the chance.


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Ahhhhh i'm in big trouble!! please help me with my*

I think its recomended that they have seperate cages cus they can get pretty cranky and if one has birthed and the other wants to "help" it can cause probs. I think ? once they babies are walking other females can help raise them. Also if Mum dosent lactate you could do with a lactating dole to foster them or you will have to hand feed them (almost constantly if its a big litter) so get in touch with a local reascue in case you have any probs.


----------



## eolhC (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: Ahhhhh i'm in big trouble!! please help me with my*

Hmm i doubt that i could split the cage and yeah i really dont want to risk it! I've seen rodent fights they are disturbing and ahh just horrible! Well ive now got to persuade my mum to bring in yet another cage! She is calling our house a chavs family because i have so many aimals! But she loves rat babies so fingers crossed! Has anyone else's rats got the annoying habit of tipping the food bowl over right where they do their "buisness" ! Thanks again Chloe


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Ahhhhh i'm in big trouble!! please help me with my*

My rats food dish in in the higher levels and they do their business in the lower, so I've never had any problem with that. Sometimes one of them will sleep in the food dish (to spite the other one, I'm certain. :lol: )


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Ahhhhh i'm in big trouble!! please help me with my*

My two hide their dinner in the loo!
Ive seen pics of very preggers rats in large tupperware boxes but you would need to be careful of escape and lack of ventilation


----------



## eolhC (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: Ahhhhh i'm in big trouble!! please help me with my*

Awww how cute i cant see my big male doing that!! and the food dish is fairly big haha!


----------



## eolhC (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: Ahhhhh i'm in big trouble!! please help me with my*

sorry going to have a stupid moment wats a tupperware box?


----------



## eolhC (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: Ahhhhh i'm in big trouble!! please help me with my*

Also are there any people from the UK here? I just realised this site is .com!!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Ahhhhh i'm in big trouble!! please help me with my*



eolhC said:


> Also are there any people from the UK here? I just realised this site is .com!!


Quite a number, including Sara_C, who suggested talking to P.A.H. about the pregnancy.


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Ahhhhh i'm in big trouble!! please help me with my*

Im in glasgow. Tuppaware is the plastic containers you can buy to store food in-ive seed reputable sites with Mums in gigantic tubs


----------



## eolhC (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: Ahhhhh i'm in big trouble!! please help me with my*

Yeah i realised that one! Has anyone got a Sphinx rat? I got my first one last week! She is the cutest little thing ever!


----------



## eolhC (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: Ahhhhh i'm in big trouble!! please help me with my*

ohhh ok oh my god i hope mine dont get that big!!! And the really bad thing is that cos i didnt know they were females theyre under aged so theyre not fully grown yet!! im so scared that theyre gonna get in trouble for it! does anyone know what happens if a young doe gets up the duff too young?


----------



## Sara_C (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Ahhhhh i'm in big trouble!! please help me with my*

It looks like everyone has the pregnancy stuff covered so i'll just carry on with the Pets at Home stuff 

Don't worry about giving them 36 babies - seriously. They won't be able to take them all but some of the babies will be sent to other stores in the area, and some staff will probably end up taking some home (we're all suckers for cute ratty faces  ) They have contingency plans for things like this, so don't worry.. Did you find your pink receipt that they gave you for the rats? It's really important you find this in order to identify the member of staff that sold you the animals.

You also might want to keep one of the baby boys to keep your male company


----------



## eolhC (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: Ahhhhh i'm in big trouble!! please help me with my*

Sara_C thanks for coming back and helping - very kind haha! Well i think im gonna get my mum on that case for the receit hopefully if she has been organised it will be in her file which i dare not touch haha! I must admit i do have a liking to PAH ive bought 3 rats from there and all have been lovely! even if 2 of them are gender confused! Also the other one i got turned out to be a husky which i was wishing to have! and it was by chance that she was because it wasnt stated that they were huskys! DO you need training and qualifications to have a job for PAH cos i wouldnt mind going there but i guess im still too young if im 15? Would it be 16 because of insurance with the biting and stuff..? Thanks!!


----------



## Sara_C (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Ahhhhh i'm in big trouble!! please help me with my*

Yeah, they don't employ people under 16, sorry! It's good if you have experience with animals (which you clearly do!), but they offer all the training when you get the job. Just be prepared to do a LOT of work if yuo get the job. You have to complete booklets for your training, with a test at the end of each one. The first book (Step 1) is about 250-300 pages long and the second one (Step 2) that i've just completed is about 400 pages long!


----------

